# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới >  3-Bật mí những địa chỉ chụp hình cưới đẹp tuyệt ở Đà Lạt

## nghiagend12

*Top những khu vực chụp hình cưới tuyệt vời tại Đà Lạt*

- Đà Lạt là một thành phố tình yêu, bởi vậy nên chụp ảnh cưới ở Đà Lạt chẳng còn là xa lạ nữa. *Những địa điểm chụp ảnh cưới đẹp Đà Lạt* lừng danh là những địa danh được nhiều cặp đôi tới tiến hành tuy nhiên chưa khi nào trở nên khô khan. Cùng một địa điểm song với mỗi cặp đôi không giống nhau, tính cách không giống nhau lại có một phong cách chụp ảnh cưới đa dạng, do đó ảnh chụp cưới vẫn mang tiếng nói riêng.

*Đến Đà Lạt nên chụp ảnh cưới tại những địa điểm nào?

*Những địa chỉ chụp ảnh cưới ở Đà Lạt đặc biệt phong phú, bởi thế nên những cặp đôi có thể thư giãn chọn lọc. Tuy nhiên, bạn cần lên danh sách những vị trí mình muốn tới nhằm xem xét cung đường do bạn chắc chắn sẽ không thể nào chụp ảnh được tất cả những địa điểm chụp ảnh cưới ở Đà Lạt bởi mọi khía cạnh của Đà Lạt đều có thể đưa vào trong album ảnh cưới của bạn. Sau đây là một vài địa điểm chụp ảnh cưới ở Đà Lạt cho các cặp đôi lựa chọn.



*Nhà văn hóa Thanh thiếu niên*

Đây là một kiến trúc đặc biệt có hình bán nguyệt từ thời cổ đại ở Hy Lạp, đây nằm trong những địa chỉ chụp ảnh cưới đẹp ở Đà Lạt mang model cổ điển, bởi đó nếu tới đây chụp ảnh cưới thì bạn nên dùng bộ đồ cổ điển đôi chút. Trung tâm văn hóa Thanh thiếu niên có hàng khán đài chất được kết cấu dễ dàng từ những chiếc ghế trắng xếp thành hình vòng cung, bao bọc xung quanh chính là hàng thông xanh tạo ra sự tương phản đặc biệt, chắc chắn những hàng ghế này sẽ là một background chụp ảnh cưới thật tuyệt để các cặp đôi mà chẳng nơi đâu có được.

*Thung lũng Ái tình*

Đúng như tên gọi, nơi đây là thiên đường dành cho các cặp đôi, chẳng nhất thiết phải là chụp ảnh cưới mà chỉ dễ dàng cùng người yêu tới đây vui chơi thôi bạn cũng đã thấy thích thú rồi. Có thể coi đây là một phim trường chụp ảnh cưới với mọi cảnh vật, mọi trang trí đều hướng đến tình yêu lứa đôi. Chẳng cần phải tìm kiếm những địa chỉ chụp ảnh cưới đẹp ở Đà Lạt đâu xa, chỉ cần đến Thung lũng Ái tình là bạn đã đủ choáng ngợp với các phông nền ở đây hình thành cho bạn rồi, chắc chắn bạn sẽ sở hữu một album ảnh cưới tuyệt vời với Thung Lũng Ái tình.




*Làng Cù Lần*

Là một khu du lịch mới mở cách đây chưa lâu. Cả ngôi làng quanh co với các ngôi nhà gỗ như cổ tích tạo ra nét duyên dáng cùng với tự nhiên hoang dại. Để vào làng, khách du lịch có thể thuê xe jeep, đi xuyên qua những tuyến đường đồi ngoằn ngoèo để vào bên trong. Sự mộc mạc bên trong chắc chắn sẽ nảy sinh trong đầu bạn hoặc nhiếp ảnh gia vô vàn ý tưởng chụp với concept ảnh cưới đặc trưng.

*Tham khảo:*  chụp ảnh cưới ở đâu đẹp

*Đỉnh núi LangBiang*

Đây là một địa chỉ thân thuộc với du khách, kể tới Đà Lạt là chúng ta có thể nhắc đến LangBiang. Núi LangBiang đi đôi với một câu chuyện tình thật đẹp của chàng Lang và nàng Biang, bởi đó nên chụp ảnh cưới ở Đà Lạt thì đỉnh núi LangBiang sẽ rất có ý nghĩa cho tình yêu của hai bạn.

*Đồi chè Cầu Đất*

Đồi chè Cầu Đất nằm tương đối xa trung tâm đô thị, cách tâm điểm đô thị 25km là nơi có khung cảnh tự nhiên xanh ngút ngàn. Chắc chắn khi mới nhìn quang cảnh, điều bạn phải thốt lên chính là một từ “tuyệt”. Cũng tại vì cho nên không chỉ du khách mà những cặp đôi cũng muốn đến đây nhằm chụp ảnh cưới dù phải đi xa. Đến đồi chè Cầu Đất, bạn có thể thả hồn mình vào trong những hàng chè dài tít tắp dường như chẳng thấy điểm cuối cùng, bạn có thể tận hưởng mùi trà xanh tươi mát, sảng khoái.



Với ý tưởng chụp ảnh cưới tại đồi chè, hai bạn có thể hóa thân thành người đi gặt hái chè cùng hát vang lời ca yêu đời, hay là có thể vui đùa quanh đồi chè và nhiếp ảnh gia sẽ ghi lại những,  phút giây. Với chụp ảnh cưới ở đồi chè, nếu có flycam bạn có thể thu được tất cả hình ảnh của đồi chè từ trên cao sẽ rất tuyệt.

*Ga xe lửa Trại Mát*

Ga xe lửa Trại Mát trước đó do Pháp xây dựng đặng vận chuyển hàng hóa tuy nhiên sau này không còn dùng nữa. Tuy vậy, hai đầu máy còn được lưu giữ ở đây cùng với nét giá trị cổ của nó chính nằm trong những nét đẹp để chụp ảnh cưới, hình như chỉ cần đến đây bất kể góc chụp nào bạn cũng có thể có những shoot hình đẹp. Hai bạn có thể cùng nhau đứng trên đầu tàu, hoặc ngồi trên những đường sắt tưởng như còn đang vận hành. Hoặc chú rể có thể dắt cô dâu đang đi dọc theo đường tàu… Đây chính là một địa điểm chụp ảnh cưới chứng minh cho tình yêu bền theo thời gian của hai bạn.



*Khu giải trí Datanla High Rope Course*

Đây là một khu vui chơi nằm ở địa điểm thác Datanla cách trung tâm thành phố khoảng 5km. Nơi đây có nhiều trò chơi mạo hiểm, mới mẻ và thu hút. Bởi thế, những cặp đôi ham thích mạo hiểm có thể lựa chọn địa chỉ này làm địa điểm chụp ảnh cưới cho mình. Hai bạn có thể cùng nhau tiêu khiển, nhiếp ảnh gia sẽ bắt chụp những nụ cười tự nhiên nhất, những khoảnh khắc hớn hở, vui vẻ nhất của hai bạn.

Trên đây là các địa chỉ chụp ảnh cưới ở Đà Lạt cho các cặp đôi lựa chọn. Tùy theo hành trình dài hay ngắn của mình ở Đà Lạt mà bạn chọn ra được 2 - 3 địa điểm chụp ảnh cưới thuận để việc chuyển di và thích hợp với cá tính, phong cách nhất để có được album ảnh cưới độc đáo nhất.

Hiện tại *Tuart Studio* đã có chi nhánh ở TP. Hồ Chí Minh, việc đi lại tới điểm chụp đã rất thuận lợi cho các cặp đôi. Hãy tham khảo hoặc gọi điện thoại để tư vấn.

_Xem thêm:
__
 chụp hình cưới  ở Đà Nẵng
_

----------

